# Calendar Pics Wanted



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Its that time of year again, I'm putting the calendar together earlier. I need your pics very badly.  j/k. Send your very good high resolution pics to one of the following emails.
*[email protected]*
*[email protected]*

However, I'd prefer if you could send pics to me on instant messenger...
*AIM: AndrDwyn*
*MSN: [email protected]*
I need at least 48 pics, and all pics should be *HIGH RESOLUTION PICS ONLY.* In terms of inches, pics should be at least 8" * 6". I am looking for *ALL nissans*, so if you know someone who has a nice car, by all means tell them to send their pics. I'd like it if I can get 2 pics from each person, as this will make selections easier. I have not decided on a price yet, as that will be decided after I print the first copy. So start sending pics ASAP, and lets get the ball rolling. 

If you have any questions, email me, or catch me on AIM or MSN.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2002)

you have pics from me right?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Huh? Did you just send pics...cuz its a bit late.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Hey Andre... looking forward to sending you a pic, since you lost my last one!  LOL, just kidding man. I stuck you on my Buddy List. I need to get on the next calendar...


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN I wish my car could have been done for the calendar....Im always just too late


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Next calendar will be MUCH different from this one though. For the 2002 calendar I had one person's car per month...I'm gonna go back to that setup next time (2004). Also, it wont be a regular calendar format, since I want to make it as cost effective as possible. Therefore...I'm cutting it in half. I really dont want to do this, but I'm gonna play with the idea. Think of the reglar calendar...cars on top, dates on the bottom. I want to try putting the cars and dates on one sheet...I saw a calendar from European car I think, and thats how they did it. As I said, I'm gonna play around with it...chances are I wont do it, since I want a functional calendar too...but we'll see what develops.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah try and keep it functional Andre and Ill be getting at U about the calendar --the year is almost up and I def. need a new one for work....


----------

